# Binary Cam Basics . . . . .



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

I thought I would share this with all of the AT memebers. About a year ago I made up a handy reference sheet in Excel for tuning binary cam bows. I have since had many request for the file over on the Elite Archery Forums.

I have combined everything into one file called Tater's Archery Programs. It includes 3 seperate spreadsheets:

1. Binary Cam Basics reference chart
2. Arrow wt/Speed/KE/Momentum Calculator
3. DFC (Draw Force Curve) Generator 

If anyone is interested in the file you may PM me with an email address and I will send it too you at my earliest convenience. 

Thanks,
Tater


----------



## Gurnbow (Dec 19, 2008)

*binary tuning etc.*

pm sent, THANK YOU TATER!!!!


----------



## Rick Hodges (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank's Tater!!!

Rick Hodges


----------



## Nockoff (Mar 3, 2006)

*Binary Basics*

PM sent . Thanks so much.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Sent a pm.

Happy to learn from a master:darkbeer:


----------



## antler365 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Tater your the best!:thumbs_up

Jared


----------



## mathewsMN (Feb 14, 2009)

pm sent thank you


----------



## aselthofer (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Tater, awesome!


----------



## jvickers (Jun 4, 2008)

*send it to me!*

thanks a lot!

AT = Archers helping Archers


:wav:


----------



## Whiskerbender (Jan 11, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 27, 2007)

PM sent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

PM sent , thank you very much. Gotta love this place (AT) and the generosity of it's members. :darkbeer:


----------



## deerfever (Nov 9, 2008)

*Binary basics*

PM sent. thanks a bunch


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

PM sent...thank you


----------



## ELECTRO (Jun 13, 2005)

*Binary Cam Basics*

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Todzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

*binary 101*

pm sent thank you


----------



## ovation1 (Feb 5, 2005)

pm sent thanks for sharing


----------



## eduardbilanin (Feb 7, 2009)

PM sent.Thank`s a lot .


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

PM sent. Thanks alot!


----------



## jethro75 (Feb 23, 2009)

PM sent. Thanks.


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

pm sent thanks


----------



## WallaceB String (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the spread sheet


----------



## Kota (Apr 11, 2003)

PM sent, Thanks. very generous of you to freely share.

John


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm glad you guys like the programs. As stated before, they aren't anything too spectacular, but they make a very handy reference for doing your own work. I have sent out well over 100 copies so far. 

When you PM me a request *please include your email address so I have somewhere to send the file*. This will help speed up the process and ensure that you get it in a timely manner. Thanks.

Tater


----------



## Bucaneer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Binary Cams*

Tater - Will send you a PM, I appreciate your contribution of findings on the Binary Cam.


----------



## Sonoman (Oct 6, 2008)

*RE: Binary Cam Info*

Thanks in advance for sharing some good info.


----------



## bigmo101 (Oct 19, 2004)

Awesome info, thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your info.


----------



## team sasquatch (Feb 22, 2009)

pm sent, thanks man


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

Tater, got it, thanks a ton. Now I just have to digest it, LOL.

Tony


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

PM sent, thanks


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

PM'd you for the info Thanks!


----------



## jmwirsin (Feb 28, 2008)

*Info*

Thanks for the info


----------



## swamphog (Jan 21, 2007)

Would you send that to me at: [email protected] ?

Thanks!


----------



## Geoff Rogers (May 20, 2008)

*Binary Cam*

That's very generous of you, any knowledge makes shooting more enjoyable.


----------



## pjwatson05 (Sep 18, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey guys, wanted to let anyone who might be sending PM's in the next couple days that I will not be able to respond to them until Monday the 30th, as I will be away until then. So, please be patient with any requests until then. Thanks.

Tater


----------



## bdads (Mar 27, 2009)

*pm sent !!!*

pm sent-- thanx for sharing !!!


----------



## cjkozik (Jan 31, 2007)

I would like the information if you don't mind.


Thanks Cliff 
[email protected]


----------



## IABowhunter67 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Tater! These will be extremely helpful!! Nice work!!:thumbs_up


----------



## FERMA' Club (Feb 24, 2009)

a tidal wave of blessing 2 you....Great and thanks Chief....


----------



## Deepfryer (Feb 21, 2009)

pm sent

Thank You.


----------



## BuddyT (Feb 10, 2009)

PM sent, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

For those of you who are still interested in obtaining the file please see thread below


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1054327877#post1054327877


Mods could your please close this thread? Thanks.

Tater


----------



## tbyrd15 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## jbuttolph (Jan 23, 2009)

pm sent - thanks


----------



## jamerman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

*binary cam tuning info*

Could you please send this info to me as well, [email protected]

thanks

brent


----------



## Keith_Kree (Feb 7, 2007)

*pm sent*

Thanks for sharing your info!


----------



## Bengelen (Nov 4, 2008)

*PM Sent*

PM Sent


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Tater1985 said:


> For those of you who are still interested in obtaining the file please see thread below
> 
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1054327877#post1054327877
> ...


Please see the link above. Thanks.


MODS PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD.


----------

